# Cobb installed - first impressions



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

So I took the plunge yesterday and finally installed the Cobb from Ben With the switchable custom map.

It took me a while, flat battery and then my own inability to follow instructions, but got there finally and cleared the bonnet error code this morning.

Just been out for a first test drive this morning and ... wow !!

Big difference especially at the top end this thing just flies now, it feels it is doing 10 mph faster at least for the same driver input as before.

Had a first go at a timed 0-60 , and achieved 3.31 according to the Cobb, sure I could easily beat that with some practice but still very pleased with it and want to keep my licence !

Great stuff recommend to all. My thanks to Ben at GTC for his help.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Do you require a battery charger or recharge in every case?

I don't want a flat battery in the middle of the process.

D


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Not sure if you do, but my battery was very low, i would recommend having it on charge during the tune, then you dont have to worry


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

The Cobb is a great start and undoubtedly the best first modification you can make. :thumbsup:

I'm sure that you'll enjoy the car much more now that youve unlocked some of the hidden performance :flame:

So what's next?! opcorn:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Not sure if you do, but my battery was very low, i would recommend having it on charge during the tune, then you dont have to worry


Unnecessary if your battery has been charged by regular driving. If unsure just go for a nice 20 minute drive to top it up.

Just make sure your headlamps, audio, aircon are all OFF when using your COBB, just like it says in the user guide...


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> The Cobb is a great start and undoubtedly the best first modification you can make. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm sure that you'll enjoy the car much more now that youve unlocked some of the hidden performance :flame:
> 
> So what's next?! opcorn:


Next mod has to be a Miltek Y-pipe, probably from Robbis, same time as i get my wheels made Gloss black !


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Next mod has to be a Miltek Y-pipe, probably from Robbis, same time as i get my wheels made Gloss black !


When you get your y-pipe fitted I can heartily recommend you "upgrade" your cobb tune with a custom one form Ben at GTC.

That way to maximise the benefit and at the same time minimise the risks of a generic tune by having the tune tailored to your specific car.

:thumbsup:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> When you get your y-pipe fitted I can heartily recommend you "upgrade" your cobb tune with a custom one form Ben at GTC.
> 
> That way to maximise the benefit and at the same time minimise the risks of a generic tune by having the tune tailored to your specific car.
> 
> :thumbsup:


An absolute must & consider a full zorst rather than just a "Y" pipe:thumbsup:


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Marc, I got my Cobb (with custom tune) a month ago - I also have a y-pipe 
(a must as it sounds awesome) - in fact it spounds totally different on the inside (throaty but no V-config noise). Heard mine from the outside the other day with a mate driving it and it actually sounds like a v6, really burbly and totally differnet to the noise you get on the inside, strange !!
Persoanlly, I think this is enough power because unless you turn VDC to race mode, the TC kicks in too much as the tyres struggle to cope (all the way through to the end of 3rd gear). Really don't know how these 700-800bhp conversions convert the power to the tarmac.........it struggles with BHP in the high 500's. Good fun though, love it !


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Radical1 said:


> Marc, I got my Cobb (with custom tune) a month ago - I also have a y-pipe
> (a must as it sounds awesome) - in fact it spounds totally different on the inside (throaty but no V-config noise). Heard mine from the outside the other day with a mate driving it and it actually sounds like a v6, really burbly and totally differnet to the noise you get on the inside, strange !!
> Persoanlly, I think this is enough power because unless you turn VDC to race mode, the TC kicks in too much as the tyres struggle to cope (all the way through to the end of 3rd gear). Really don't know how these 700-800bhp conversions convert the power to the tarmac.........it struggles with BHP in the high 500's. Good fun though, love it !


Radical i am sold on going for a Y-pipe as well, I fully agree on that being enough power for the road, it is already motorbike fast :thumbsup: (I had a lot), and anymore would never be used outside a drag strip or just possibly an autobahn. Was yours a 2009 or 2010, and have you done any acceleration timings using the cobb ?


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mine is an 09 - I haven't done any timings but it seriously wasted my mates 500bhp 996 turbo a few weeks ago, that's good enough for me !!


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Radical1 said:


> Mine is an 09 - I haven't done any timings but it seriously wasted my mates 500bhp 996 turbo a few weeks ago, that's good enough for me !!


I have a tuned up 996 turbo S as well and the GTR is way faster !!


----------



## GTR_JED (Sep 21, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> When you get your y-pipe fitted I can heartily recommend you "upgrade" your cobb tune with a custom one form Ben at GTC.
> 
> That way to maximise the benefit and at the same time minimise the risks of a generic tune by having the tune tailored to your specific car.
> 
> :thumbsup:


just like to support getting a custom tune as you'll get the full benefit of the Cobb and also a smooth, constant power delivery. Well worth it.


----------

